# Field day



## Thiriopol (Dec 24, 2021)

This photo I took yesterday in the field. She is now 6 months old. We are from Peru and we are happy to have found this website.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bella's a pretty girl.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

She's a beauty.


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Bella is beautiful.


----------



## chelseah (Dec 8, 2020)

She’s so pretty!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Perfect name for your beautiful girl.


----------

